# Golovkin



## Transk53 (Oct 18, 2015)

The streak goes on and another belt to boot. Would love to see him fight in London.

BBC Sport - Gennady Golovkin beats David Lemieux for IBF middleweight title


----------



## TeriJazz (Aug 9, 2016)

Yeah GGG is a beast I can't wait too see him destroy his next opponent.


----------



## KangTsai (Aug 16, 2016)

I watch that overhand-to-the-top-of-the-head knockout over and over. Blocking is useless against him: he's a monster.


----------



## Transk53 (Oct 4, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> I watch that overhand-to-the-top-of-the-head knockout over and over. Blocking is useless against him: he's a monster.



Yeah. He certainly is, albeit getting on a bit now. Thought Kell Brook may have taken him, but standing up to the punishment meted out by GGG would have taken some doing, despite other opinions.


----------



## beginerboy1 (Apr 26, 2017)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah. He certainly is, albeit getting on a bit now. Thought Kell Brook may have taken him, but standing up to the punishment meted out by GGG would have taken some doing, despite other opinions.


GGG is an amazing fighter. So powerful!


----------

